# Dancing on Ice



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Anyone watching.............


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Got my sister over so watching Inside number 9 but will definitely catch up tomorrow is it good ?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Possibly on Catch Up.

Then I can fast forward through all the dross (and John Barrowman and Tricia Goddard) and just watch the skating


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

yes, but son will want to switch over for dr who at 8, and he pays tv licence and sky box, so ill watch rest on catch up


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Boxer123 said:


> Got my sister over so watching Inside number 9 but will definitely catch up tomorrow is it good ?


I've taped in on the drive so not watching it live,I'm about 40 mins behind so I can skip over the adverts, but there seems to be some good skaters this year.

It's a shame Michael Barrymore has broken his wrist and had to drop out.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

waits for internet to go into meltdown as H and his partner dare to dance together
honestly in 2020 how very dare they


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I'm watching on +1hr. Enjoyed the dancers so far.


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Boxer123 said:


> Got my sister over so watching Inside number 9 but will definitely catch up tomorrow is it good ?


Is there a new no.9 ?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Beth78 said:


> Is there a new no.9 ?


No unfortunately not (unless you haven't seen series 4) but my sister has never watched them. She has been binging all day.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I know is sounds awful and I have no trouble with the Gay World, but watching H and Matt skating together just doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I don't think much of Trisha Goddard in this. She doesn't look at ease, far too stiff for my liking. I think she will be the first to go next week.*


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I know is sounds awful and I have no trouble with the Gay World, but watching H and Matt skating together just doesn't sit well with me.


I dont really watch it but I did have a little look at their dance (also saw Trisha's fall in the papers and wow, she had an ugly outfit on!). I thought they were pretty good for week 1. It will be interesting to see how they cope with different styles.
Also where is the Gay World??? coz it sounds fabulous!LOL:Hilarious


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I get that anyone can dance with anyone they want, but for me the aesthetic is all about a guy sweeping a girl around the ice.

So for me, the H and Matt thing just didn't work (and John Barrowman, sort yourself out for goodness sake...).

So sorry, but I prefer the old girl boy thing just for how beautiful it can be.

I have to say though, that aerial routine that the professionals did was off the charts!! No ropes or anything that I could see, absolutely fantastic!


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I always watch it.
Can’t wait to see more of Perrie and Joe
Struggled a bit with H and Matt - the girl/boy dance thing is firmly cemented.
They seemed a bit awkward which made me feel the same. The critique opened my eyes. It could be something special as they relax and grow into it. 
Strictly’s male celeb pairing was pretty special after all.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Loved Perrie’s dance.

By contrast, Matt and H’s performance looked a bit awkward to me, though H is clearly not on P’s level. However, it’s a new concept so it might take a while for some of us to get used to the change.

I think there will be limitations on the type of moves/lifts that two men can do with each other (unless one is very much smaller and lighter than the other) which might let down the overall performance and ability to compete.

I’m sure they’ll get the votes, but not necessarily for the best skating.

It was clearly a gigantic leap forward for a lot of people judging by the reactions and I don’t begrudge them feeling included fully into the show.

Maybe because to me Ice Dancing is relatively “modern” (came to my notice in the 80’s with T&D in Olympics), I’ll adjust faster than I will with Strictly which in my head is more “traditional”


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

JANICE199 said:


> *I don't think much of Trisha Goddard in this. She doesn't look at ease, far too stiff for my liking. I think she will be the first to go next week.*


At 62 she's probably wise to be worried about falling and breaking something and that can make you stiffen up.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

MilleD said:


> At 62 she's probably wise to be worried about falling and breaking something and that can make you stiffen up.


She should have done Strictly-much safer 

Last time I ice skated I was around 46 and took a couple of tumbles. It hurts like billyo! Literally like smacking into a wall at speed and the ice scratches too.

I was stood chatting to another mum and my feet just went from under me and I landed on my bum with my arms stretched behind.

I wonder if that's contributed to the 2 very painful frozen shoulders I've suffered in recent years?

At 59 I wouldn't risk it again - something might break next time :Nailbiting


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Lurcherlad said:


> She should have done Strictly-much safer
> 
> Last time I ice skated I was around 46 and took a couple of tumbles. It hurts like billyo! Literally like smacking into a wall at speed and the ice scratches too.
> 
> ...


 I agree, I think learning to skate in your later years is a little silly, bones brake much easier, Michael has proved that braking his wrist.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

What are people thinking of the skaters this week?


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

well had i not known she was blind, id still have been impressed
totally agree with the judges this week


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

mrs phas said:


> well had i not known she was blind, id still have been impressed
> totally agree with the judges this week


She was fantastic wasn't she? 
How they did that routine and the trust between that lady and her partner, that was just incredible.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Trisha was bound to go tonight, although i thought she would be up adainst that very tall footballer chap and his wife/partner, but everyone this week was better than last
the 'interval' song made me smile, i was watching prince of egypt yesterday


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I agree, I too thought it would be Trisha verses the football chap, I wasn't surprised that Trisha is out, though as you say everyone has improved.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

mrs phas said:


> well had i not known she was blind, id still have been impressed
> totally agree with the judges this week


Amazing wasn't she?!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I recorded it so I could jump the ads. so I showed her to OH this morning and ask what he thought her disability was, he said, her left leg he couldn't believe it when I said no she's blind.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Why is Holly in her underwear


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Why is Holly in her underwear


My thought as well

I think the right couple went tonight


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

im watching it on +1
did I really just see H sign F**k off in BSL?


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

What’s happened to Caprice and Hamish?


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Mum2Heidi said:


> What's happened to Caprice and Hamish?


https://metro.co.uk/2020/01/19/danc...et-hamish-gaman-split-partners-show-12085037/

as opposed to strictly where they seem to want t get together a little too much


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Mum2Heidi said:


> What's happened to Caprice and Hamish?


I hadn't even missed them.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

mrs phas said:


> im watching it on +1
> did I really just see H sign F**k off in BSL?


I think he was saying "thank you".


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> I think he was saying "thank you".


What did he sign BSL and makaton thank you are the same, we have a deaf man who works in my local Tesco and he was pleased that I knew BSL thank you.. I don't really just know makaton and BSL have the same thank you. Tesco is my local shop so to speak so have built up some rappoire with the man


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> I think he was saying "thank you".


So did I at first
But it came from under his chin not from his lips


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

mrs phas said:


> So did I at first
> But it came from under his chin not from his lips


Did they point the you too? As that is the sign for what you are saying..

The f word alone is a totally different sign.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

lullabydream said:


> Did they point the you too? As that is the sign for what you are saying..
> 
> The f word alone is a totally different sign.


Upright hand fingers touching under Chin
Followed by 
Flat hand palm up


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

mrs phas said:


> Upright hand fingers touching under Chin
> Followed by
> Flat hand palm up


That's thank you in BSL or Makaton. I don't normally like H but he's pretty nice doing that for the masses

F*** you is totally different sign in BSL involves a fist under the chin


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

lullabydream said:


> That's thank you in BSL or Makaton. I don't normally like H but he's pretty nice doing that for the masses
> 
> F*** you is totally different sign in BSL involves a fist under the chin


thank you, i knew it as something under the chin, hence the muddle
i was taught, admittedly a long time before Mr Tumble came along and in the days that flash cards were made by taking photographs of everyday objects, a simplified makaton, i do, however, understand that things change, evolve and stretch, for whch we are all grateful for


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I can’t imagine he would have meant anything but Thank You 

He definitely mouthed an exaggerated Thank You at the same time 

Now Maura on the other hand .... pretty sure she said the F word when told she was through. I think that’s what Phil’s apology related to tbh.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

mrs phas said:


> thank you, i knew it as something under the chin, hence the muddle
> i was taught, admittedly a long time before Mr Tumble came along and in the days that flash cards were made by taking photographs of everyday objects, a simplified makaton, i do, however, understand that things change, evolve and stretch, for whch we are all grateful for


Mr Tumble makes me cringe.. I don't like him.. He used to be my god daughters favourite! However I do think it's good he bought makaton to the mainstream.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

mrs phas said:


> im watching it on +1
> did I really just see H sign F**k off in BSL?


I missed that.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

lullabydream said:


> Mr Tumble makes me cringe.. I don't like him.. He used to be my god daughters favourite! However I do think it's good he bought makaton to the mainstream.


im with you on that one
he really makes me shudder
i think for me its that hes too close to a clown ( thank you Stephen King)
and yes
before him 
i dont think that, mainstream gbp, had a scooby in regards to makaton


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

mrs phas said:


> im with you on that one
> he really makes me shudder
> i think for me its that hes too close to a clown ( thank you Stephen King)
> and yes
> ...


H fans were raised on Mrs Tumble and something special.. So they will know!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm sorry, but I can't take too H skating the female role, it looks so wrong. 

In fact it's starting to spoil the show for me I'm not sure I'm going to carry one watching it, or I'll have to start watching it on-demand and skip over him.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I didn’t think they were great tonight.
Hope they listen to the critique and do something better next week.
Shame though, there’s so much scope for them if they can find their mojo.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I'm sorry, but I can't take too H skating the female role, it looks so wrong.
> 
> In fact it's starting to spoil the show for me I'm not sure I'm going to carry one watching it, or I'll have to start watching it on-demand and skip over him.


Just looks awkward to me tbh.

I watch On Demand and skip quickly through a few tbh


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

awaiting the shock horror comments re H in a ballerinas costume
Im sure, from comments so far, i wont be disapointed


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

mrs phas said:


> awaiting the shock horror comments re H in a ballerinas costume
> Im sure, from comments so far, i wont be disapointed


I watch about 30 seconds of him then put it on pause and went and got the tea, back now and skipped over him and now watching the rest of the show.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

WELL!
I suppose that made the LGBTQ++ brigade happy:Rage

dont get me wrong I support the same sex coupling through and through, its tme all people, in this kind of competition, could choose to partner who they feel comfortable with
but
that was PC gone well OTT in respect of the choices, perhaps time it ( and strictly if it continues with 4 judges) went to the viewers votes, if it is a tie ( i know this wasnt, this was just PCing for PC sake)
its supposed to be on the skate off, and, skate only
not what came before
nor 
what might come next
just that skate off
kevin and his mrs had loads more content and speciality moves and told the story of the music
H and his partner werent even in time for most of the skate, had no speciality moves and very little content
in fact i cant even tell you what music they skated to
lgbtq+ viewers placated though
even if ethnic diversity,,( rather than ashley and perrie diversity) is still completely missed, even in the disney montage


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I actually enjoyed H and Matt’s performance this week. 

Looked much less awkward and the skating was better. Also felt the lifts flowed much more and didn’t jar.

I didn’t see H’s costume as a tutu but as a depiction of a swan.

Agreed with John’s remark about now just concentrating on the dancing/skating and not on making a point.

H said last week he didn’t want it to be a “thing” anymore so he needs stop making it a “thing” in his pieces to camera 

As for the skate off decision, I thought the judges chose H and Matt based on the earlier performance and their potential (as well as the “inclusive” aspect, which as far as I’m aware isn’t right. It smacked of positive discrimination and PC. People should succeed based on merit.

The skate off is a stand-alone performance and the choice should be based solely on that. The judges almost implied it too but voted against it imo. Kevin was better imo, especially as he had to lift Brianne. I preferred their dance.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

As it's is on the Skate Off* only,* Kevin and Brianne were so much better, I think the judges are biased in favor of H and Matt which was very unfair.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

I am watching Dancing On Ice this year for the first time, for some reason, considering I love watching Ice skating championships, I couldn't get in to it before but this year my mum is in hospital so we have been watching it together each week and I am really enjoying it.

I couldn't understand the Caprice thing at all, why she got given a by into the following week because she wanted a new partner, very odd, but it seems she had withdrawn now anyway.

I like that they dance a different routine in the dance off, SCD should adopt that idea! Very surprised at the judges comments on deciding who to save, making it about what was to come, I thought it was supposed to be based on the dance off performance alone otherwise why bother having a dance off! 

In my opinion Kevin`s dance off performance was better than H`s. H and his partner seemed to be dancing as individuals and not in time with each other, Kevin and his partner performed a lovey routine I thought although of course it does help they are in love. Based on the dance off I think the wrong couple were saved.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Wasn’t it a Matthew Bourne Swan Lake style costume? I loved Matthew Bourne’s Swan Lake, H and his partner just look clumsy and awkward to me. Love Perrie (and Diversity) of course.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I love Perrie - he’s so good.

However, I thought he fell quite badly and slid across the ice on his back - or was that part of the routine? If a fall, his scores were a bit generous imo.

Still a great performance though


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Matt and H didn’t do it for me this week. I’m willing them on and really want them too.
Harping back to strictly again but the male pairing in the professional dance was brilliant. 
I think there’s so much potential that will be missed if they don’t get it right.

That said I did think there’s was the better skate off.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> I love Perrie - he's so good.
> 
> However, I thought he fell quite badly and slid across the ice on his back - or was that part of the routine? If a fall, his scores were a bit generous imo.
> 
> Still a great performance though


I thought he fell to but presumably as they have already seen them perform in rehearsal the judges were aware it was part of the routine. Bit of a weird thing to do in ice skating though, suddenly go down and slide on your back, keeping your body off the ice is usually the general idea


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> I love Perrie - he's so good.
> 
> However, I thought he fell quite badly and slid across the ice on his back - or was that part of the routine? If a fall, his scores were a bit generous imo.
> 
> Still a great performance though


His partner fell and slid at the same time, I wondered if it would have looked different filmed from another angle, I wasn't sure either. I don't think in this competition a fall loses that much though, if the technical difficulty is high, or the skaters would just play it safe and be boring.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

The look they had in mind


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Yep, that’s it. Matthew Bourne’s Swan Lake. :Kiss

Seen it on the goggle box a few times now.


----------



## Billbailey (Dec 22, 2019)

Happy Paws2 said:


> As it's is on the Skate Off* only,* Kevin and Brianne were so much better, I think the judges are biased in favor of H and Matt which was very unfair.


What H did was far more technical than what Kevin did. Kevin's lifts and moves were way more simple than H's and H did a lot more synchro moves. If you know what you are watching you can see the difference in difficulty. I was very impressed with H in the skate off.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Billbailey said:


> What H did was far more technical than what Kevin did. Kevin's lifts and moves were way more simple than H's and H did a lot more synchro moves. If you know what you are watching you can see the difference in difficulty. I was very impressed with H in the skate off.


If you watch it back, not only did both look bored( but then as viewers we don't understand what we're seeing)
But
90% of the time they weren't in sync
And let's face it, with no disrespect meant, matt and H are going to rely on actual dancing rather than tricks and lifts, cos its darn hard, to lift someone near your own weight, gracefully, standing still, let alone on skates


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Billbailey said:


> What H did was far more technical than what Kevin did. Kevin's lifts and moves were way more simple than H's and H did a lot more synchro moves. If you know what you are watching you can see the difference in difficulty. I was very impressed with H in the skate off.


Each to our own, I still think the judges are biased in favor of H and Matt.


----------



## Billbailey (Dec 22, 2019)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Each to our own, I still think the judges are biased in favor of H and Matt.


Possibly because you're biased against them?


----------



## Billbailey (Dec 22, 2019)

mrs phas said:


> If you watch it back, not only did both look bored( but then as viewers we don't understand what we're seeing)
> But
> 90% of the time they weren't in sync
> And let's face it, with no disrespect meant, matt and H are going to rely on actual dancing rather than tricks and lifts, cos its darn hard, to lift someone near your own weight, gracefully, standing still, let alone on skates


My point about being in snyc is that they were attempting something extremely difficult. The pros make it look easy but it's not. Still I'm not going to argue about it as it's all opinion and a lot of it is down to it being two men and people not accepting a change to the norm. Plus ca change.....


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Billbailey said:


> Possibly because you're biased against them?


I admit I don't really like them on the show, not that I normally have a problem with gay people, I just don't like see them skating together with one taking the part of a woman, even so, I still think Kevin's skate off was better than H and Matt.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I don’t see that one of them has to take the part of a woman. Perhaps that’s the problem
To me it should be about 2 people skating together mastering the techniques and portraying the music.

I missed the very beginning. Was anything said re Caprice?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Mum2Heidi said:


> I don't see that one of them has to take the part of a woman. Perhaps that's the problem
> To me it should be about 2 people skating together mastering the techniques and portraying the music.


Yes, that would be much better if they portrayed the music and stopped doing all the female lifts. I don't how they could do that as Ice Dance is based on male and female lifts.


----------



## Billbailey (Dec 22, 2019)

The tradition of male and female is really down to women usually being smaller than men. The lifts are perfectly possible for same gender couples if one of them is smaller than the other. That's the problem with H and Matt doing a lot of the lifts. It's not physically possible for Matt to lift H over his head. It's not really about one having to be female, that's just what we are all used to. And until the rules change in competitive skating, that's how it will remain. Have you seen the film _Blades of Glory_?


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Billbailey said:


> The tradition of male and female is really down to women usually being smaller than men. The lifts are perfectly possible for same gender couples if one of them is smaller than the other. That's the problem with H and Matt doing a lot of the lifts. It's not physically possible for Matt to lift H over his head. It's not really about one having to be female, that's just what we are all used to. And until the rules change in competitive skating, that's how it will remain. Have you seen the film _Blades of Glory_?


I'm perfectly happy for it stay as it is if I'm honest. For me it's about aesthetics. Perrie and his partner dancing was beautiful and elegant to watch. H and Matt just seemed ungainly - even ignoring the awful costume.

It's not about sexuality which is what I don't quite understand, but about what 'works' for the sport and for me, it's male and female.

God forbid if we had to watch something like Blades of Glory


----------



## Billbailey (Dec 22, 2019)

My mention of B of G, which is not a great film, was to show that it's possible. And if you want just male and female, then it is about sexuality. Matt and H being inelegant doesn't mean that every same-gender partnership will be the same. It worked really well in SCD, so well that a lot of people didn't notice the first time until it was pointed out.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I wonder if they are uncomfortable with it and that’s why it’s not coming across well.
Perhaps Johannes being very camp and confident made his dance with Graziano so much better. He could pull off the feminine moves.
Maybe a more acrobatic/gymnastic approach would suit Matt and H.

Was anything said re Caprice leaving?


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I thought the right people stayed in when it came down to the skate off, Kevin was quite wooden in his movements, he and Briane have such great chemistry though and I did love watching them dance. I think H will go next week though as he's not as good as the ones left. 

Joe swash really impressed me this week, he seems to perform a lot better with this Alex, I loved their routine this week. 

I felt so sorry for Lisa when she fell! You could tell straight away how nervous and unsure she was, I really liked her last weeks performance. Hope she gets her confidence back this next sunday!


----------



## Billbailey (Dec 22, 2019)

Mum2Heidi said:


> I wonder if they are uncomfortable with it and that's why it's not coming across well.
> Perhaps Johannes being very camp and confident made his dance with Graziano so much better. He could pull off the feminine moves.
> Maybe a more acrobatic/gymnastic approach would suit Matt and H.
> 
> Was anything said re Caprice leaving?


I don't know if they are uncomfortable so much as unsure how to do it. Matt will be used to a female partner a lot smaller than him so it's almost as much a learning experience for him as it is for H, I think. I agree that a more gymnastic approach could work better but can H pull that off?

And no, nothing was said about why Caprice left.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

The dance was inspired by Matthew Bourne's Swan Lake, not just the costumes, I didn't realise until I watched it again. I realise now that H was trying to do the Swan (arm) wings, but the Swans in the ballet are passionate and powerful, unfortunately H was a turkey at Christmas. :Hilarious

Nothing to do with their being a same sex couple, but rather that it's a bit of a mismatch and the choreography highlights it. Of course H isn't a professional and it has given the show a bit of added interest.

This is the final scene of Swan Lake and how the swans are when danced by professionals. Brings me to tears every time, but may not be everyone's cup of tea. The dancers look barely human.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Billbailey said:


> I don't know if they are uncomfortable so much as unsure how to do it. Matt will be used to a female partner a lot smaller than him so it's almost as much a learning experience for him as it is for H, I think. I agree that a more gymnastic approach could work better but can H pull that off?
> 
> And no, nothing was said about why Caprice left.


It's a shame. Same sex pairing was talked about ages ago. Plenty of time for choreographers to get to grips with some ideas plus they've had weeks of practice. 
Strictly always tries to match couples but I suppose a same sex match has a lot less scope. Agree, a bit of a mis match.
I thought H would be more flamboyant. 
Thanks for clearing up my Caprice query. It was bugging me.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Billbailey said:


> My mention of B of G, which is not a great film, was to show that it's possible. And if you want just male and female, then it is about sexuality. Matt and H being inelegant doesn't mean that every same-gender partnership will be the same. It worked really well in SCD, so well that a lot of people didn't notice the first time until it was pointed out.


No, it shouldn't be to do with sexuality, but pushing this does make it look that way.

It's about what looks good to me. And this doesn't. Maybe it's the amount of cheese that gets added to anything they do....


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Elles said:


> I realise now that H was trying to do the Swan (arm) wings, but the Swans in the ballet are passionate and powerful, unfortunately H was a turkey at Christmas. :Hilarious


:Hilarious


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Why Caprice quit
https://www.heart.co.uk/showbiz/tv-movies/dancing-on-ice/where-caprice-quit-hamish-gaman/


----------



## Billbailey (Dec 22, 2019)

Hmm.... reading between the lines, she didn't expect to have to train hard and take it seriously and he couldn't deal with someone who wouldn't.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Billbailey said:


> My point about being in snyc is that they were attempting something extremely difficult. The pros make it look easy but it's not. Still I'm not going to argue about it as it's all opinion and a lot of it is down to it being two men and people not accepting a change to the norm. Plus ca change.....


now that sounds as though you are making a personal judgement on myself
please dont even dream of putting me in that grouping
you couldnt be more wrong, nor look more foolish for doing so


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Matt and H last night looked, and worked, more like if Matthew Bourne had swapped the genders around, 
rather than the graceful, mesmirising, poetic and soulsearching clip in @Elles post above


----------



## Billbailey (Dec 22, 2019)

Well, that is also your opinion and not what I meant but as we don't know each other from Adam maybe neither of us should be making judgements.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Billbailey said:


> Well, that is also your opinion and not what I meant but as we don't know each other from Adam maybe neither of us should be making judgements.


ahh!
but I know Adam
hes my son 

sorry couldnt resist, of course you are right :Kiss:Kiss:Kiss


----------



## Billbailey (Dec 22, 2019)

mrs phas said:


> Matt and H last night looked, and worked, more like if Matthew Bourne had swapped the genders around,
> rather than the graceful, mesmirising, poetic and soulsearching clip in @Elles post above


And that's a tad harsh! Comparing a pop singer learning a completely new skill to a dancer who has been learning ballet since he was a child and is in a starring role for a world-class company.

I admire H and Matt for trying something new. They are learning as they are going along. Sometimes it wil work, sometimes it won't. Same as if they were opposite genders. They all have dances that work better than others. Like the woman from Coronation Street. Last week the routine suited her, this week it didn't.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Billbailey said:


> And that's a tad harsh! Comparing a pop singer learning a completely new skill to a dancer who has been learning ballet since he was a child and is in a starring role for a world-class company.
> 
> I admire H and Matt for trying something new. They are learning as they are going along. Sometimes it wil work, sometimes it won't. Same as if they were opposite genders. They all have dances that work better than others. Like the woman from Coronation Street. Last week the routine suited her, this week it didn't.


harsh or not, its my opinion


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Lol, someone has been taking lessons from Corbyn, “we may have been voted off, but we won”. :Hilarious


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Elles said:


> Lol, someone has been taking lessons from Corbyn, "we may have been voted off, but we won". :Hilarious


Haven't watched yet, but let me guess ... H and Matt?


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

In the first few seconds of their dance I thought Freddie Davies (the comedian who used to spray it, not say it.) and couldn’t get into their very lack lustre performance.
Disappointing. I had high hopes for H and Matt.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Mum2Heidi said:


> In the first few seconds of their dance I thought Freddie Davies (the comedian who used to spray it, not say it.) and couldn't get into their very lack lustre performance.
> Disappointing. I had high hopes for H and Matt.


glad it wasnt just me
we are old :Facepalm:Hilarious


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> Haven't watched yet, but let me guess ... H and Matt?


That would be a spoiler. :Hilarious


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

mrs phas said:


> glad it wasnt just me
> we are old :Facepalm:Hilarious


Well, apparently last week we just "didn't get it" according to H - so it was our fault they ended up in the bottom two. Shame on us! 

I wasn't impressed this week either so "didn't get it again" 

IMO they should have gone last week. I'm afraid H just isn't good enough at skating and dancing, which is what it's all about after all.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> Well, apparently last week we just "didn't get it" according to H - so it was our fault they ended up in the bottom two. Shame on us!
> 
> I wasn't impressed this week either so "didn't get it again"
> 
> IMO they should have gone last week. I'm afraid H just isn't good enough at skating and dancing, which is what it's all about after all.


thought the poke at strictly was a bit off
as they not only did the same sex last year
they did it without making it into a spectacle and a lgbt+ thing
they also did it with taste
ok it may have been two professionals
but
they did it first, no matter what DOI think


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> H just isn't good enough at skating and dancing


Was H ever a good dancer anyway?

OK will get my coat!


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

mrs phas said:


> glad it wasnt just me
> we are old :Facepalm:Hilarious


Old??? Never!!
Very good at history


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

lullabydream said:


> Was H ever a good dancer anyway?
> 
> OK will get my coat!


it was always a tragedy watching him


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

mrs phas said:


> it was always a tragedy watching him


Definitely one for sorrow!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

If Ben and Carlotta hadn’t had the stupid Morris Dancing in the first place they wouldn’t have been in the skate off anyway imo


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Lurcherlad said:


> If Ben and Carlotta hadn't had the stupid Morris Dancing in the first place they wouldn't have been in the skate off anyway imo


I know right? Since when was that a dance style?

As an aside, my late 6 foot 2 oil rig working step father used to do Morris dancing.

"Never with hankies Claire, never with hankies. Sticks are for real men!"


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

As for Strictly I have no problem with the professions in the show dances have same sex partners, but the show is about the dancing, one male leading and the female following, can you imagine the Rumba, the Argentine Tango or the Quick Step with the same sex it would never look right.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

MilleD said:


> I know right? Since when was that a dance style?
> 
> As an aside, my late 6 foot 2 oil rig working step father used to do Morris dancing.
> 
> "Never with hankies Claire, never with hankies. Sticks are for real men!"


Nothing against Morris Dancing but didn't fit in this context


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Happy Paws2 said:


> As for Strictly I have no problem with the professions in the show dances have same sex partners, but the show is about the dancing, one male leading and the female following, can you imagine the Rumba, the Argentine Tango or the Quick Step with the same sex it would never look right.


I agree.

When Matt lifted H it just looked wrong and cumbersome imo.

The size/weight ratio would need to be much greater. Much like Men's Acrobatics.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Lurcherlad said:


> If Ben and Carlotta hadn't had the stupid Morris Dancing in the first place they wouldn't have been in the skate off anyway imo


Maybe they should have given the Morris Dance to H and Matt more a mans dance.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Disappointed.... I thought Lisa and Tom should have gone this week, I think the Corrie Street fans are keeping her in.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Im glad they saved lisa, watching on slow mo, it was so obviously the chair that 'stuck' and made her fall, not her falling, and, it was such a beautiful skate uptil then
Im also glad they got rid of moira, despite her being far far superior in the skate off, unfortuanately her pouty, moody, spiteful, looks, just made me want to slap her
Libby is still being 'marked up' due to her disability and it really showed in the skate off
but im guessing,
unless something stunning happens next week,
its her and lisa for the skate off next week


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

mrs phas said:


> Im glad they saved lisa, watching on slow mo, it was so obviously the chair that 'stuck' and made her fall, not her falling, and, it was such a beautiful skate uptil then


It wasn't the chair malfunction, that can happen to the best, I just thought she looked clumsy and lacked any grace on the ice, more a duck than a swan.

I agree that Libby is in the danger zone.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> It wasn't the chair malfunction, that can happen to the best, I just thought she looked clumsy and lacked any grace on the ice, more a duck than a swan.
> 
> I agree that Libby is in the danger zone.


Got to agree with you about all you posted
I do admire Libby though


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Read, this morning, that Hamish has, hopefully temporarily, pulled out of DOI saying that he's been 'struggling' over the last few months
Allegedly many untrue stories are be fed to the press, by an unnamed 'insider' source
I so hope that he has enough support from family and friends to help him through this time,
and, 
That he accepts that help, which is the most important thing

Here's hoping he won't end up as another statistic


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

What did people think of the final? 

I found it one of the best finales in the past few years, vanessa and Perri's bolero was amazing and I'm in awe at how far Joe has come from his first skate to his last. 

Either of them would be worthy winners but I must admit to being pleased at the final result


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

it was nice to see hamish back in the group skates
im not surprised by the winner
they have a huge fan base


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Great skating and performances in the final but, for me, Perri was by far the best.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Perri should have won
He was outstanding from start to finish
His bolero was fantastic


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Bisbow said:


> Perri should have won
> He was outstanding from start to finish
> His bolero was fantastic


I thought both his Bolero and the skate he did last week (dancing to the song from beauty and the beast) were the best dances I've ever seen on Dancing on Ice by a celebrity. He looked just like a professional.

Got to mention the dance that Jane and Chris did this week, I loved how it was filmed, totally stunning.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Bisbow said:


> Perri should have won
> He was outstanding from start to finish
> His bolero was fantastic


Bet the bookies were happy!

Not saying your wrong
But
Joe, everyman and cheeky chappy, showed progression every week, and made people believe if he could do it, then, with practise, so could they
Whereas,
Perry came in, not only as a fully trained dancer, knowing how to do tricks, flips, holds, balances and turns, hes been doing it since around 8 yoa, admittedly not on ice, 
but 
having that muscle memory, knowledge and core strength must give him an advantage
And
We all knew, not this side of heaven, could we aspire to skate like he did, even from week one
However
I'm with you
He still should've won


----------



## Billbailey (Dec 22, 2019)

That one-take routine was amazing! Well-done to the cameraman!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Bisbow said:


> Perri should have won
> He was outstanding from start to finish
> His bolero was fantastic


In away I agree he should have won, but I'm glad he didn't, I really like Joe.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Bisbow said:


> Perri should have won
> He was outstanding from start to finish
> His bolero was fantastic


Do you think people didn't vote for him because they thought it was a done deal maybe?

I love that Joe's improvement week on week got recognised. And yes, Perri was already a dancer so was very much at an advantage.

I have to say I was slightly disappointed with some of the routines in the final, I like the more elegant dreamy routines, and some of these were the faster - granted probably more difficult- ones.

Ah well, there's always next year.

I loved the end of Perri's Bolero, it was incredible.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

MilleD said:


> And yes, Perri was already a dancer so was very much at an advantage.
> .


That's reason I'm glad Joe won.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I loved it.
Great to see Hamish.
Joe’s Charlie Chaplin was awesome and Perri’s Bolero.
Libby’s dances were very moving.
The right 2 were in the final and I was shocked when Joe won. Felt sure it would be Perri and wanted him to win.
Disappointment was short lived. Joe was most improved, no dance experience and a worthy winner.
Torville and Dean always amaze me.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Torville and Dean always amaze me.


Not bad for a couple in their early 60's


----------

